# Deer hunt



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Spotted some deer in my favorite hunting area! Will give report. Going up after them right now, 25" or wider only criteria. See you soon. *()* *(())* <<--O/ -/O\-


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

It is not nov :shock:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It is the rifle hunt though. Dedicated Hunters can hunt all the hunts. And archery equipment is allowed during the rifle hunt. 

Let us know how it turns out Hogan.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> It is the rifle hunt though. Dedicated Hunters can hunt all the hunts. And archery equipment is allowed during the rifle hunt.
> 
> Let us know how it turns out Hogan.


I believe weatherby is referring to HOGAN saying he doesn't hunt the extended until November. 8) So, is HOGAN full of it or what? 

PRO


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I figured Hogan just took his stick flipper out to use during the general. Maybe just taking pictures.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I figured Hogan just took his stick flipper out to use during the general. Maybe just taking pictures.


No way !!! He doesn't know where his wife puts the camera !!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I hit it early this year. 12 doe, could of killed one. Rut needs to start, come on November! P.s. took pictures! 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I hit it early this year. 12 doe, could of killed one. Rut needs to start, come on November! P.s. took pictures! 8)


P.S.....Oops....


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > I hit it early this year. 12 doe, could of killed one. Rut needs to start, come on November! P.s. took pictures! 8)
> ...


Now I am ConfuSed. :? :|   :wink: :lol: :x


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > HOGAN said:
> ...


I didn't think you'd find the camera.... :mrgreen:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I used to battle, e.g. location, asking if it's ok, etc. etc. etc. with the wife. So I purchesed my own "hunting camera" Made life easy! Just got a new camcorded from pops for my birthday, look for Huntin with the Hogan part two soon! :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I used to battle, e.g. location, asking if it's ok, etc. etc. etc. with the wife. So I purchesed my own "hunting camera" Made life easy! Just got a new camcorded from pops for my birthday, look for Huntin with the Hogan part two soon! :mrgreen:


Oh goody !!!!!   

That's a good 'pops' you got there.... 

Forgot it was your birthday....48 like *Pro ??* .... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

tonight saw 7 doe 1 buck 18"3 point not a shooter but encouraging to see a buck.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> tonight saw 7 doe 1 buck 18"3 point not a shooter but encouraging to see a buck.


Oh yeah.....just ignore 'my' comment !!! Ex buddy !!!!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Pro is a 48 year old stuck in a 88 year old body. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Pro is a 48 year old stuck in a 88 year old body. :lol:


HEY! I resemble that, atleast the 88 year old body. :evil: That is *two* ex-buddies for me now!

PRO


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > Pro is a 48 year old stuck in a 88 year old body. :lol:
> ...


I'll be your buddy PRO....!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > HOGAN said:
> ...


 *(())* <<--O/

PRO


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Little bucks are starting to show in my area. A matter of time before the right one crosses paths with me. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

good luck hogan on geting your deer. i need to get out and see what i can stick.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hogan... I just have one thing to say about your avatar..... CHRIST!!! 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

by Riverrat77 
Hogan... I just have one thing to say about your avatar..... CHRIST!!! hogan GOD BLESS YOU. :lol: :lol: :lol: :rotfl: :rotfl: RiverRatt will be the only one that get this.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

-BaHa!- :rotfl: :rotfl: 

Yep.... Chris's mom.... thats priceless!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yep an di could not hold back when i say the chance to post it up.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I took a shot! 27" Going to check to see if I hit him right now! Search party on the way! Actted hit good but right at dark, no flashlight so i just snuck out, give him some time to bleed. Not a bad buck for this early in the "pre rut"! Need a little luck!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck Joey. Give me a call if you need an extra pair of eyes.


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

Good luck! Congrats!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Awesome, HOGAN! Extra good luck on finding him! -()/- *-band-* -()/-


I'll help too !! As soon as I drink the rest of this avatar !! Hic...hic...burp...Mmmm ..beer. Nice avatar fatbass !!!!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I am leaving, watched him on video not 27 probley 25, but at least 27 high!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

good luck tracking him hogan. post some pics when you do find him. hope he is on the 27" side.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Tracked 8 hours. Good hit arrow went through vital area and stuck i his should bone found broken offf arrow about 1/4 of a mile where I shot him. He could not walk up hill the whole way. Enough blood to fill 2-3 gallon milk containers, then nothing! I am exahsted. Have some video of him and may post some video later in the week. 1st animal I have lost in 9 years, boy I didn't miss that feeling. He is dead, guaranteed, maybe I will go up and smell for him in a week or so and call it a hunt. Have not decided that yet either. just still bummed. Thanks all.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, good effort in tracking. I lost a elk one year, I still think about it.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Joey, if I weren't at work right now I would be on my way to help you look. I have to work tomorrow as well, or I would offer to help then. I feel your pain, I have had this happen twice in 25 years of hunting and just reading your post got me sick to my stomach and caused my to lose my appetite for the day. Sorry you have to experience this, but in the long run it will make you a better hunter/sportsman. DOesn't help how you feel right now I know. Sorry brother.

PRO


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this hogan. I lost my first animal ever this year. It is not a feeling I look forward to ever again. I feel your pain.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I wouldnt give up yet because you still can find him. If he is bleeding that good then Im sure you hit him good. Maybe the Magpies and raverns will find him before you do so watch for them. I would make small circles from where you shot him because you never know he could have circled and came back to spot where you shot him.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

One word srarts with an *F* I was looking all day for magpies. Will contnue to search, I guess if i find it I can get a european mount done, but it will not be as special.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Just let me know, I'll pick fatbass up on the way. I feel your pain brother.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I would like to go as *Ground support*. Somebody needs to be the coffee runner !! :shock:...I will be there at sunrise !!.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Send me the gps cordinates and I will bring the cheese wiz and crackers for lunch.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Check your PMs Joey.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, crap, Joey !!

I got there at about 7:20 am and talked to some guy that said you were way up on the hill and look'in all over the place..He also said you were in his favorite spot !!! He did say he had spotted a 4x4 on saturday and it was very healthy..
I never could see you...you must have up and over the 'other' hill in a valley or something.
Sorry bro, I waited two hours and didn't see or hear you return my text. Want more proof I was there?? Check your right front tire on your truck....I pee'd on it...


----------



## Deuce (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd be happy to lend a hand! I start my four days off tomorrow morning at 7:00. I'm pretty sure I won't get a call, but wanted to let you know I'd help.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I found him. Still alive. 200 yards from where i lost the blood. I was walking up and back down ridges, and I was about half way down the rigde we lost the blood and there he was laying in the bottom. 60 yards away. So he got up and started running uphill, it was only about 70 yards to the top, so by the time I got an arrow in he was about 90, I let it fly but missed.(By the way, shooting 90 yards is only acceptable for follow up shots not any shots)! When I say run, I mean it took all he had to get to the top. As soon as he got to the top he imediatley turned and headed downhill. I ran up and lost him, he is not bleeding, but is going to die. 

So bottom line if any forum members that would be willing to help binoc morning, nights, to see if he shows up and can keep a secret of where my honey hole is, I would appreciate the help. I think I could run him down if I was downhill from him. I do not think he can go uphill more than 20 yards or so. I will give GPS coordinates or an address to any one interested. If you see him call me and I will finish him off. Obviously not a mortal wound but he also has 4" of my shaft and 100 grain muzzy in him still. Head down sickly looking.There are a few places you could spot him from. Really not a big area. If 2-3 guys are hunting there at the same time, you ussually see nothing. That's the best thing I could come up with so far. He may be sick and wounded but man are those big ones smart. I have no clue which direction he went, but I promise it was not far.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

If anyone wants to meet up in the morning say 8-9 am I will go through the details where to be looking.


----------



## ridgetops (Sep 16, 2007)

I would come up and help you spot but I'm afraid I'm done hiking this year. Last week I found out that I have a fracture on my right foot and I really need to let it heal. I was really looking forward to getting out and seeing some monster rutting bucks this year..  Good luck man.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Just need guys to watch a certain area from the road. It's only about 1/4 square mile os so. Binocs is all you need, no real hunting , he is pretty close to houses, anyone interested in showing 7-11 9 am! &-11 at the mouth of big cottonwood, I drive a siver chevy, full size truck hope a coule that travel that area frequently shoe, just need to check morning and night. I will give my phone # to whomever shows. The deer is right there. If anyone hunts the area he may get pushed to a different area then finding him for a follow up shot might be impossible. 9 am.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

A 'SILVER' CHEVY ?? Opps. Your front tire is probably okay. I pee'd on a Black Bronco.!!!

Joey, up the road front where you parked, about 1/8 of a mile seemed to be a better place to 'spot'. This guy that was watching you was in a newer Toyota truck (silver ). He seemed to know about every deer on the mountain. From where I was parked, I could not see you, but he watched you for at least an hour or so. Good luck Joey, I was hoping yesterday to see you dragging that thing down the hill....


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Joey I just noticed this thread. Give me a call I will go up and help look also.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I will no longer be looking. I will now be smelling. There are no deer in the area so it is not even worth hunting there anyway. I will wait until next week before I start going back up to smell. He could be gaining strengh daily and be fine in a week or could of died but I would have to step on him to find him. I looked for a total of 40 hours, thanks all for the help, advice and concern. May still get him but my area is junk. I pushed every deer out of that area clear back to the top of ski resorts. The only thing I will do is binoc to see if i can see him.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I seen him again tonight. Chasing does! Like nothing happened. I hit him high in the hollow spot, broadhead is still in him but it did not slow him down any. Does antone think he may be fine broadhead and all?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

He might develop gangrene from the broadhead and the arrow. Be patient and keep after him Hogan.


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

It is so hard to say, the deer I shot 2 years ago had the broadhead and 6 inches of shaft fused into the spine and he was perfectly healthy when I shot him, keep after him, good luck!


----------



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

I think there's a good chance that he will be ok. I shot an elk a couple of years ago that had a broadhead in her spine. It looked like the wound was only a couple of weeks old but already the muscle fibers had grown through the vents in the broadhead and she was well on her way to full recovery (until another broadhead went through her lungs). If your broadhead is lodged somewhere where it isn't going to be moving around he could end up just fine. If he forgets about it, maybe you'll get another chance at him.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

He is in another area now. May try after him on the weekend but I only hunt the area I know best. It betters my chances by 100% knowing what the deer will doo before they do. Plus he may come back to my area. Could have all ready over night, but then again could be twice as far from where I last saw him.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck Hogan... thats a real bummer man. At least he's not curled up dead under a hunk of oakbrush or something. If he's moving around, then that means you can watch where he goes and then go get him. Hope you find a way to get him down. 8)


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I have spotted him a couple of times, but can get no where near him, it is almost like he is a ghost. Can't move very feast but a swear he just lays down and hides. Pretty open hunting area. He is still low, and still looks sickly. Pleenty smart though. If it snows, and I see him, I will harvest him.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HOGAN....I really admire your devotion...   ...I would think, for you, it really isn't the 'rack', nor the meat, but just a way to make sure the job is done!! What are up to now ? 50-60 hours ? Just to put the animal to rest ? 
I believe some hunters would have given up a long time ago and went after a different animal. Good for you and your dedication HOGAN !!!!!

Again, good luck!! Call when and if you need help...


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Keep after him you will get him.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Must outsmart the does and he will be mine!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I hate loose ends and this is one! Once ii start a job, I like to finish it. I know a good archer would of finished the job right the first time. But man my arrow flew true, really don't know what I could of done different. Now I must do whatever it takes to finish the job. I thought about you yesterday Kerry while crawling aroung on my hands and knees looking for tracks, I found a .45 shell. Ironic? Faith? Time will tell.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hogan just curious were you using expandable broadheads? I hate those things. :evil:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I would not use expandables if they were the only broadhead out on the market! I would chisel a stone as the indians did and duck tape it to the end of my carbon arrow before using those junkers!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good answer my friend!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

:wink: Thank you, good friend.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> HOGAN....I really admire your devotion...   ...I would think, for you, it really isn't the 'rack', nor the meat, but just a way to make sure the job is done!! What are up to now ? 50-60 hours ? Just to put the animal to rest ?
> I believe some hunters would have given up a long time ago and went after a different animal. Good for you and your dedication HOGAN !!!!!
> 
> Again, good luck!! Call when and if you need help...


Ditto, I have a lot of respect for a sportsman who puts as much effort into this as you have. It really ticks me off when people shoot an animal, look for ten minutes then move on. Hope you can finish the job.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Kind of a disappointing day, first day I did not see him at all since I shot him. Maybe it is time to look for magpies.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

The deer have officially pissed me off! It is now personal. :twisted:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> The deer have officially **** me off! It is now personal. :twisted:


Amen to that.... I got eaten by scrub oak the other day, I came home with my pants all torn up, my wife thinks I am crazy. Does anyone know where to get some of those explosive tips like Rambo had?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Joey, you may have pushed him clear over to the Strawberry area...I saw a 'huge' 4 point there yesterday!! I shot at him with my camera phone and missed.. -)O(- . He ran up the hill about 30 yards and started grazing again..he was protected by 4 doe's.
Sounds like the same one to me...


----------

